# 80% AR lowers?



## GTS225 (Jan 5, 2020)

Anybody have any experience with them?

I picked one up a couple weeks ago, along with the jigs. (I know, it's an expensive way to get a lower.)

Roger


----------



## gnappi (Jan 8, 2020)

Boy, with the prices of bona fide 100% completed lowers hovering at ~$100 (minus FCG and doodads) out there you must be hankering for a project? You're not in Alaska or some such with lots of time on your hands are you 

If I still had access to a machine shop I'd do it too! Anyway, I've thought of getting a bunch just to have around in case some arcane national law comes about could make me some lunch money 

PS, if you wanted to build a LOT of them I bet you can score them for at or near $25 each.


----------



## GTS225 (Jan 9, 2020)

Where you're at, I can believe it. Here in Iowa, my local "shows" are kinda dismal, so I have to take what I can get all too often.
And you're right. The prices of fully machined or stripped lowers are quite attractive, but I wanted the anonymity of an 80% with no paper trail.
Thinkin' I might build a short carbine to "bookend" my standard A2.
I see now that one can get a .410 upper for them.

Roger


----------



## gnappi (Jan 10, 2020)

GTS225 said:


> Where you're at, I can believe it. Here in Iowa, my local "shows" are kinda dismal, so I have to take what I can get all too often.
> And you're right. The prices of fully machined or stripped lowers are quite attractive, but I wanted the anonymity of an 80% with no paper trail.
> Thinkin' I might build a short carbine to "bookend" my standard A2.
> I see now that one can get a .410 upper for them.
> ...



Pssst... you're not anonymous anymore 

Anyway, so many firearms having passed through so many people's hands and without any laws regarding record keeping on private sales or background checks for them who can say who has what!


----------



## GTS225 (Jan 11, 2020)

gnappi said:


> Anyway, so many firearms having passed through so many people's hands and without any laws regarding record keeping on private sales or background checks for them who can say who has what!



This too, is true. Makes me wonder how the current crop of Democrat anti's, (any politico, really), are going to confiscate, when there's no way to know who has what.
They would first, have to circumvent current law in order to get 4473's from existing dealers. Then, between private sales, fire, theft, accidental losses, inheritance, gifts, etc., the accuracy of the records would be questionable.
You been keeping half an eye on what's going on in Virginia?

Roger


----------



## gnappi (Jan 11, 2020)

I've been watching first, second, and fourth amendment erode. Few read or remember what brought us where we are, but even way back, Ben Franklin had it right...

"Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety."


----------

